# Can anyone help in advising breed of rabbit?



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,
I got a rabbit last November and it was my understanding that he was a dwarf/lop. He has grown alot the last two months. His main features are his long ears which aren't lop like and he does have a longer tail than other rabbits. He is maybe what you'd say a tortoise shell in colour. Here is a couple of pictures which may help. So if you're a rabbit expert or breeder and might be able to help it'd be much appreciated. Mobile Photobucket

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Bump because your thread got stopped


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

He is gorgeous, but defo not a dwarf lop :lol:
How heavy is he? If he is a petshop bun then he is most likely just a generic cross breed, he does have a little bit of a Belgium hare about him in his face shape and ear shape IMO.


----------



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hiya! Thanks for the reply 

He weighs around 3-4lb and he is from a local pet shop. I just wasn't sure about the lop part. 

Thanks


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

defo not lop but with size of ears cross continetal giant or belgern hare defo cross


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

aww, he is gorgeous! 
I would 2nd that he is most definately not a lop! lol
I thought those ears looked Conti  but it would be HUGE! Think your right Bernie, some Belgian hare in there, or maybe Tan?

4lbs(1.8kg) is still fairly small, and is close to dwarf size. He is about the same size as my Netherland Dwarfs.
A dwarf lop by the way, isnt very dwarf, they can get to around 3-4kg(6.6-8.8lb)

Rascal is a dwarf lop









*Heidi*


----------



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Aww thanks... I have googled the Belgium hare and he does resemble this much more. I really don't know where the dwarf lop came from when the pet shop advised. He is only 4 months do you think he will grow much more? 

I am glad I have a sort of idea now...


----------



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Awww rascal is so cute... Definitely proves Noah is not a dwarf lop lol!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would put money on a belgian x, he could well be a belgian x dwarf lop, the crown is quite wide (look how the ears sit in a large V, and are almost falling off the side of the head, but not wide enough to allow then to lop, if the dwarf lop used to breed from had a very poor crown to begin with, when crossed with a sticky up eared bun there would be no hope of them ever lopping

but then again, from a pet shop, he could very easily be anything x everything


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awww he is absolutely gorgeous :w00t: i'd say hare x too, i love the look of hares


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Rabbits aren't really my thing to be honest so I don't consider myself an expert, but he definitely looks like a hare-ish breed to me.


----------



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

